# Ne touche pas (à) X



## Zeromy

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la différence entre ces deux phrases:

"Ne touche pas à mon ordinateur"
et
"Ne touche pas mon ordinateur"

merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Je vois la différence suivante:

_Ne touche pas *à* mon ordinateur_ = N'utilise pas mon ordinateur

_Ne touche pas mon ordinateur_ = Ne mets pas tes doigts sur mon ordinateur


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Dans ce cas particulier "ne touche pas *à *mon ordinateur" est plus courant.

"ne touche pas quelque chose" est utilisé lorsqu'il y a un risque à toucher (physiquement) quelque chose, électrique, chaleur, chimique [...]


----------



## Zeromy

Merci de votre aide.

J'ai une autre question, comment devrais je saisir cette phrase, appliquée aux gens comme

Ne touche pas à ma soeur  et 
Ne touche pas ma soeur?


----------



## Punky Zoé

De la même manière, je crois :





Zeromy said:


> J'ai une autre question, comment devrais je saisir cette phrase, appliquée aux gens comme
> 
> Ne touche pas à ma soeur  sens moral et physique et
> Ne touche pas ma soeur ? sens physique uniquement


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, c'est plus ou moins la même chose que ce que j'ai dit pour l'ordinateur:

_Ne touche pas *à* ma sœur_ = Ne fais pas de mal à ma sœur ou bien ne fais pas l'amour avec elle
_Ne touche pas __ma sœur_ = Ne pose pas tes mains sur ma sœur ou bien ne fais pas l'amour avec elle

En bref, dans tous les cas, on peut faire la distinction suivante:


avec _­à_, ce peut être soit physique soit plus figuré, mais l'idée sous-jacente est généralement «pour éviter de faire du mal à, d'abîmer»;
sans _à_, il s'agit forcément de toucher physiquement quelque  chose ou quelqu'un (avec les mains/doigts).
P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu le dernier message de PZ, mais nous disons visiblement à peu près la même chose.


----------



## Zeromy

Merci beaucoup!!
Bonne journée!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu le dernier message de PZ, mais nous disons visiblement à peu près la même chose.


 La même chose, oui, mais toi de manière plus explicite (et mieux ).


----------



## putakli

On dit aussi "Ne touche pas à cela" = ne te même pas de cela
"Je n'y touche pas" (familier) = je n'y comprends rien


----------



## Charlie Parker

Avec ces deux phrases : « Ne touche pas à mon ordinateur » et « Ne touche pas à ma 
soeur. » est-il possible de remplacer le nom par un pronom ? « Ne lui touche pas. » dans les deux cas.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oui, mais dans ce cas; c'est le (fameux) pronom "y" qu'on utilise : n'y touche pas !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Quel idiot je fais ! Pour désigner une chose c'est y. Ne touche pas à mon ordinateur ! N'y touche pas ! Ne touche pas à ma soeur ! Ne lui touche pas ! C'est ça ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pas tout à fait... "y" n'est pas "une chose", mais "*à* une chose :
N'y touche pas = ne touche pas _à_ mon ordinateur
(Penser à _n'y va pas = ne vas pas *à*_...)
Ne *la *touche pas = ne touche pas ma soeur

_Ne lui* touche* pas_ doit être complété par qque chose, comme dans
_Ne lui* touche* pas *le bras*_ = ne touche pas son bras (le bras de elle...)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup JeanDeSponde. Je pense que je ne suis pas le seul anglophone à avoir un peu de mal à faire la nuance entre _toucher qch/qn _et _toucher *à* qch_/_qn. _Quelle est la nuance, par exemple, entre : _Ne touche pas ma soeur _et _Ne touche pas à ma soeur _? Si pendant mon cours de français je dis : _Billy ne touche pas Suzie, _est-ce que ça est différent de _Billy, ne touche pas à Suzie. _?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour ça, je n'ai pas mieux que PZ et Emcee'Cap, au posts #5 et #6!

Attention quand même à un autre sens de _toucher à = être contigu avec, être proche de_ :
_Le gymnase touche à l'école
Le débat sur la laïcité touche à l'anti-islamisme
Les vacances touchent à leur fin
_


----------



## Chimel

Charlie Parker said:


> Quel idiot je fais ! Pour désigner une chose c'est y. Ne touche pas à mon ordinateur ! N'y touche pas ! Ne touche pas à ma soeur ! Ne lui touche pas ! C'est ça ?


Ne touche pas à ma soeur -> ne touche pas *à elle*.

C'est la même construction qu'avec _penser à_.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Chimel. Si je comprends bien, les possibilités sont :
_Ne touche pas à ma soeur.
Ne touche pas à elle.
Ne touche pas ma soeur.
Ne la touche pas._


----------



## Chimel

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Chimel. Si je comprends bien, les possibilités sont :
> _Ne touche pas à ma soeur._
> _Ne touche pas à elle._
> _Ne touche pas ma soeur._
> _Ne la touche pas._


 
Correct.

Les deux premières possibilités peuvent aussi (et surtout) s'entendre dans un sens figuré: ne lui fais pas de mal, comme dans la célèbre campagne de solidarité "Touche pas à mon pote". Dans le cas de "ma soeur", le sens figuré pourrait aussi être: ne t'approche pas d'elle, n'essaie pas de la séduire.

"Toucher" utilisé transitivement a un sens concret de contact physique, par exemple dans un jeu où il faut essayer de toucher quelqu'un: "Dès que vous avez touché votre adversaire, il est éliminé". Sauf bien sûr dans le sens de "toucher = contacter, joindre" (il est difficile à toucher en ce moment). Ce qui donne parfois lieu à des jeux de mots douteux: "Quand est-ce que je pourrais toucher votre femme?"...


----------



## janpol

ne touche pas à...
Je ne dirais pas "_Ne touche pas à elle._
j'emploierais "la", "y" ? j'hésite


----------

